# I got a sweet cheap system on EBay!!!



## brownieman626 (Sep 27, 2005)

Check this out, I just bought an aeroponic system from this dude on ebay not too long ago and this thing is right for the money. He's selling these things for $85. All you have to do is buy a pump. I suggest you guys check these things out, they look pretty good for clones or SOG. He even included these rubber caps for the net pots...happens to be perfect for clones. I emailed the guy a few times, and he apparently has a four year horticulture degree and also supports my habits, although he said he can't smoke anymore cuz of the man. Sucks for him. Anyways, his name is dommtrayne on ebay. I think he only has one system up right now but he says he's going to be putting up one or more a day soon.


----------



## mojomon (Oct 2, 2005)

Is that NFT or drip (or aeroponic?)


----------



## brownieman626 (Oct 2, 2005)

It is aeroponic.  I think he's selling some drip systems on there now, but I'm not sure.


----------



## krsone (Feb 7, 2006)

holy shit mojomon  never looked at that way


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

wat do u mean by drip?


----------

